# Eurosport Player



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

I've just blurted this out in the Paris-Nice thread, but it is worth mentioning in its own thread ...

Eurosport Player was initially only available via the Eurosport website and used the Silverlight browser plugin which was not available for Android devices. (I don't know about Apple devices.) This was a pain for subscribers like me who would rather watch their coverage on a tablet or phone.

Eventually, however, Eurosport Player apps did become available but Eurosport treated subscriptions on a per-device basis, rather than per-subscriber. Understandably, there were a lot of very peed off subscribers who refused to cough up two or more times to view the same programmes on their various devices.

The picture quality via the web player is disappointing. It's not absolutely awful, but you know that it could be so much better.

Anyway ... fast forward to this evening. I just happened to read someone mentioning that the Player apps are now free and you just have to sign up for one account which is cross-platform! 

So, I quickly installed the app on my Galaxy Tab and loaded it up to watch today's Paris-Nice stage highlights. I'd watched them earlier on the web player and was gobsmacked to see the improvement in picture quality using the app. It is _near_ HDTV quality, certainly much more enjoyable to watch. 

So, if you are a Eurosport Player subscriber (and if you are a pro cycling fan and don't have Eurosport on your TV package, you _should_ be!) and you have an Android device, download the app and use that to watch your Eurosport coverage in future - it's a big step-up in quality!  (The same probably applies to Apple devices but I don't own any so I don't know.)


----------



## addictfreak (4 Mar 2013)

Been watching it on iPad for over a year. Free app and monthly subscription (£2.99 I think) great picture quality and simply transfer subscription between devices.


----------



## tigger (4 Mar 2013)

I get Eurosport via Sky Go on my iPad and can vouch for the picture quality.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

I just tried putting the app on my Android phone but no go - it requires Android 3.2 (Honeycomb) or higher. That's not a problem for me because I would always use my Tab rather than the phone, but it might be a problem for some of you with old phones or tablets.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2013)

The app has suddenly stopped working on my Android tablet. It shows the Eurosport trailers but British Eurosport 1/2 never work. My subscription still works on my laptop. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app but that didn't help.

Is anybody else having similar problems with the Android app? Any fixes? 

Mean time, I will try contacting Eurosport.


----------



## vannae (21 Apr 2013)

me too, get Eurosport via Sky Go on my iPad and can vouch for the picture quality.thanks


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2013)

I had the app set to auto-update and it seemed to have installed a new version just before the problem started. It is really annoying that the 'Next month on Eurosport' trailers work fine but the actual channels don't. It annoys me having to go back to using the lower quality web version on my laptop.

I'll try contacting Eurosport, but I have heard that their customer service isn't good.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (26 Apr 2013)

I know I'm late to this, but thought I'd dip in with a possible alternative...

I know that some of you are techies, and that some of you have Raspberry Pi's set up with XBMC to use as a media player. That being the case, (and I think this will also work on other platforms), you need to download and install the SportsDevil plugin. It's basically an aggregator that locates and serves loads of different sports feeds, Eurosport amongst them. There are also a bunch of continental feeds that have some of the other cycling on from time-to-time.


----------



## d87francis (4 May 2013)

I've just signed up to Eurosport Player only to find that it won't work on android! There are lots of irate reviews on the android app for it. Does anyone have it working on android currently?


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2013)

d87francis said:


> I've just signed up to Eurosport Player only to find that it won't work on android! There are lots of irate reviews on the android app for it. Does anyone have it working on android currently?


We are not the problem! Whatever they did to the Player or their servers a few weeks ago caused this problem so everyone seems to be affected (AFAIK).

If I had kept a copy of the old Player software, I would have put that back to check if it still worked but the new version automatically updated it so I can't.

I think the problem is with the authentication on the servers - the 'bonus' channels still work fine so the Player software is capable of working if fed the right data.

Once they finally sort the problem out, I think you will be very impressed with the picture quality. I hope it is soon, before the Giro really gets going. Meantime, you will have to scrounge a laptop or desktop computer to use the service.


----------



## d87francis (4 May 2013)

Thanks Colin, thankfully I've got a computer I was able to watch it on today. I was just hoping to get away with watching it at work on my phone!


----------



## rockyraccoon (4 May 2013)

Joined it today.. I went for the Crowd Pass after reading some reviews (it is more expensive but allows me to cancel my subscription at any time).

I watched the first stage of Giro d'Italia today on my computer.. Very disappointed with the breaks (come on! we're paying) and the quality of image and sound. Why are the commentators so unintelligible?


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2013)

Yay - the app has suddenly started working again! Hopefully, it will stay that way.

PS It looks like the app has been removed from Google Play, presumably because of complaints that it wasn't working. I already had my copy. I'm sure that the app will return to the Play store as soon as Eurosport can convince Google that it has been fixed.


----------



## rockyraccoon (8 May 2013)

does anyone know if it is possible to watch The Giro on demand ?

I could not find it on their website


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2013)

d87francis said:


> Thanks Colin, thankfully I've got a computer I was able to watch it on today. I was just hoping to get away with watching it at work on my phone!


This should alert you to the fact that Eurosport Player is working on Android again now, and just to make sure, I'll tag you @d87francis!


----------



## d87francis (10 May 2013)

Fantastic thanks all for your help, I have it working!

The app is not available on Google Play, however, if you google "eurosport player apk android" on a computer you can then download the install file and manually installing it on your android device.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2013)

d87francis said:


> The app is not available on Google Play, however, if you google "eurosport player apk android" on a computer you can then download the install file and manually installing it on your android device.


It _was_, but I reckon it got pulled due to the vast number of complaints when it stopped working! Presumably, it will reappear soon now it is working again.

As well as the vastly better picture quality, I also like the fact that I am able to have the cycling coverage running on my Galaxy Tab while I am doing other things on the laptop, (Now, for example!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It _was_, but I reckon it got pulled due to the vast number of complaints when it stopped working! Presumably, it will reappear soon now it is working again.
> 
> As well as the vastly better picture quality, I also like the fact that I am able to have the cycling coverage running on my Galaxy Tab while I am doing other things on the laptop, (Now, for example!)


 
Just subscribed the picture quality is very nice on my tablet.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just subscribed the picture quality is very nice on my tablet.


I've been having connection problems when I first start the app. I find that going into the task manager and clearing the memory gets it working again and after that it works reliably until I shut the Galaxy Tab down.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've been having connection problems when I first start the app. I find that going into the task manager and clearing the memory gets it working again and after that it works reliably until I shut the Galaxy Tab down.


 
When I first opened it the app closed down then when i reopened it everything was ok.

I tried watching on a streaming website for free last week on my netbook plugged into the TV, but the quality was so poor you could only just tell who people where so I had to subscribe.


----------



## Peteaud (13 May 2013)

Eurosport player via the laptop down the HDMI cable to the TV


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Eurosport player via the laptop down the HDMI cable to the TV


The problem with that is that the web player is about 1/3 of the quality of the player app! 

I just checked how much data the app is gobbling up ... 1 week of the Giro coverage plus a few hours of other events ~= 14 GB! That would potentially amount to about 60 GB/month but my plan allows for at least 100 GB/month and I don't think the limit gets enforced unless people really start taking the mickey. Tours are only 3 weeks long so worst case is that I use about half my data allowance watching each Grand Tour. All my other internet use was only about 1.5 GB last week.


----------



## the_mikey (13 May 2013)

The player app is lovely on android! It's still not in the Google Play Store though, there were problems recently, but it does seem like these have been fixed. Picture quality on my windows laptop is dreadful, blocky and blurry, even with a 20Mbps connection.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

the_mikey said:


> The player app is lovely on android! It's still not in the Google Play Store though, there were problems recently, but it does seem like these have been fixed. Picture quality on my windows laptop is dreadful, blocky and blurry, even with a 20Mbps connection.


Are you getting any 'stuttering' on your picture? I'm watching the Tour of California now and the picture is freezing every 5 or 6 seconds for half a second or so.


----------



## the_mikey (13 May 2013)

Yes, right now the picture is not smooth, it does seem to be lurching at normal speed, then the frame rate drops briefly before continuing at normal speed.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Yes, right now the picture is not smooth, it does seem to be lurching at normal speed, then the frame rate drops briefly before continuing at normal speed.


Ah, okay ... Hopefully it is just a problem with the feed from California. I'll watch the start of the next programme to see if that is any better.


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2013)

It's not the feed Colin. Fine on TV.


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2013)

Do you have the option to watch in SD, or 1080i, rather than 1080p?


----------



## the_mikey (13 May 2013)

There are no options on android, on windows it gives me the illusion of there being options but it settles on it's quite blurry setting, even if i set it to extremely blurry or not too blurry.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

No that there is much that we can do about it either way ...

Hmm - I watched a few minutes on the laptop. It normally runs at an inadequate 1.8 Mb/s but it was just running at a sorry 1.0 - 1.3 Mb/s. The picture frame rate was smooth but the quality was fuzzy. I think I prefer the pristine but jerky app!


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Do you have the option to watch in SD, or 1080i, rather than 1080p?


It is fixed at 720p on my tablet, which is (normally) great because its resolution is 800 pixels vertically so that leaves 80 pixels for the Android controls.


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> No that there is much that we can do about it either way ...
> 
> Hmm - I watched a few minutes on the laptop. It normally runs at an inadequate 1.8 Mb/s but it was just running at a sorry 1.0 - 1.3 Mb/s. The picture frame rate was smooth *but the quality was fuzzy*. I think I prefer the pristine but jerky app!


 
Was it enough to see Schleck going backwards?


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Was it enough to see Schleck going backwards?


One second, he was there, but then I blinked and he was gone! 

I've flipped over to Eurosport 2 and the superbikes coverage is at a perfectly steady frame rate. I'll try going back to the other channel ... Nope, that is still jerky!


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

Superbikes coverage has finished and now they are showing highlights on Eurosport 2 of what we just watched live on 1, and guess what - it isn't jerky! Whereas, the football news on 1 _is_ jerky. Clearly a technical problem on 1 then!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Here we are nearly a month later, and the Android app is _still_ doing its freezing thing every 8 or 9 seconds for about 1/2 a second. It is annoying on the cycling (just watching today's Dauphine highlights) but it is totally _infuriating_ when watching tennis!

I'm just checking - are any of you having the same problem with the Android player app?

Despite everybody saying that the customer support is terrible, I'm going to try contacting them tomorrow and I want to know that I am not the only one having this problem! 

The app worked perfectly about 2 or 3 updates ago so I know my Galaxy Tab is perfectly capable of displaying smooth 720p Eurosport Player coverage, if only they would fix whatever they broke!


----------



## Bong (10 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear your android woes. I watch the Player via Windows - usually on the HD TV via the HDMI cable. I was a little fed up when trying to watch the Dauphine one evening last week and all I could get was a frozen picture - either of Annabel Croft on 1 or a match at the French Open tennis on 2. I even emailed Eurosport who acknolwedged but haven't not explained why the problem occurred. I tried on several computers/OS (XP & 7).

However, much to my delight, it was fully operational next day and the feed (if that is the technical term) had increased form 1800 kps to 2500 kps (hope I have got that right) giving near HD (or even HD) over the internet. That will knock the spots off the ITV 4 transmission for the Tour. It can be slightly stuttery but I get the feeling that the limitation is the actual capture - the helicopter shots have better resolution than the motorbike ones.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2013)

Bong said:


> However, much to my delight, it was fully operational next day and the feed (if that is the technical term) had increased form 1800 kps to 2500 kps (hope I have got that right) giving near HD (or even HD) over the internet. That will knock the spots off the ITV 4 transmission for the Tour. It can be slightly stuttery but I get the feeling that the limitation is the actual capture - the helicopter shots have better resolution than the motorbike ones.


I just tried it on this laptop and sure enough, the limit _has_ gone up from 1.8 Mb/s to 2.5 Mb/s which has made a big improvement to the picture quality. It's not as good as the app, but it is not bad. The bad news is that the speed is regularly going up and down so the quality is varying, but it is smoother than the app.

I'll go back to the app on the tablet when the stuttering problem has been fixed, but in the mean time I'll use the Windows version on the laptop.


----------



## Letsbikeit (10 Jul 2013)

My display is 'jerky' on all Eurosport player feeds. I looks like a frame rate issue (Windows 7 Samsung RF711 Chrome browser) :-(


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2013)

Eurosport player frozen, might have to do some work, bah...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2013)

Eurosport player discount code *TDF2013* 12 months for the price of 11


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Eurosport player frozen, might have to do some work, bah...


I've given up on the Android app because it has been stuttering since before the Giro, but it is now doing it on the web player too.

I got a pop-up box today saying that Eurosport are carrying out technical improvements, so to expect problems. Super time to be doing it, while the TdF coverage is on. I reckon that they have got a lot of new subscribers and their servers can't cope! 

The good news is that the picture quality between stutters is very good since they increased the bitrate from 1.8 Mb/s to 2.5 Mb/s.Even better news - the grainy and colour-banded pictures that I had been seeing were not Eurosport's fault! _Somehow_, I had switched my laptop from 32 bit to 16 bit colour - now fixed ...


----------



## the_mikey (11 Jul 2013)

The android app is appalling, even with a 20Mbps wi-fi connection is keeps freezing and stuttering for no good reason, have no problems watching BBC for example.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2013)

the_mikey said:


> The android app is appalling, even with a 20Mbps wi-fi connection is keeps freezing and stuttering for no good reason, have no problems watching BBC for example.


What's really annoying is that 3 months ago it was brilliant, but then they broke it!  (My tablet downloaded an automatic update for the player app and it never worked properly again, despite another couple of fixes.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2013)

Well naffed off with this f*cker now, it says TdF but it's showing sodding volleyball.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well naffed off with this f*cker now, it says TdF but it's showing sodding volleyball.


 

Strange TDF is on mine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Strange TDF is on mine.



TdF now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> TdF now


 

Was it beach volleyball


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Was it beach volleyball



No, indoor, if you wanted to watch for a perv though you'd be OK if you fancy Polish or Korean guys.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No, indoor, if you wanted to watch for a perv though you'd be OK if you fancy Polish or Korean guys.


 

I will pass thanks


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Jul 2013)

There is a notice on the Eurosport Player site that says it is now available on the Xbox 360  I will check that out later


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> There is a notice on the Eurosport Player site that says it is now available on the Xbox 360  I will check that out later


I wish that they would concentrate on fixing the current Players, before adding new ones! 

I have to say that the picture quality is very good on the web Player now they have upped the bitrate to 2.5 Mb/s but I still get buffering problems from time to time during each day's coverage. At least it doesn't happen every 5 or 6 seconds like it does on the Android app.

I haven't tried the Android Player since the start of the TdF to see if that has been sorted out yet.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2013)

Aaaargh - this evening the Web Player and the Android Player have both died on me!

Is anybody managing to watch the Tour of Poland right now (11 pm, 2nd August, 2013) on British Eurosport online?


----------



## e-rider (2 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Aaaargh - this evening the Web Player and the Android Player have both died on me!
> 
> Is anybody managing to watch the Tour of Poland right now (11 pm, 2nd August, 2013) on British Eurosport online?


no, not working on my laptop or smart tv
ever since I subscribed recently the reliability of eurosport has been awful - sometimes I get it others not. I emailed eurosport and they replied saying that they have been doing maintenance or something recently


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2013)

e-rider said:


> no, not working on my laptop or smart tv
> ever since I subscribed recently the reliability of eurosport has been awful - sometimes I get it others not. I emailed eurosport and they replied saying that they have been doing maintenance or something recently


Thanks.

It is so frustrating that their technology sometimes works, but sometimes doesn't. It was absolutely fantastic before the Giro and then it started playing up and they haven't got to grips with it.

I have broken my fair share of software in the past, but usually managed to fix my mistakes within minutes or hours when somebody pointed them out to me.

I cannot see why these things should take months. It is especially annoying that they update the look and feel of the Players without making them reliable first!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

I've just seen an update on Twitter - the current problems are because Eurosport HQ is flooded!


----------



## the_mikey (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've just seen an update on Twitter - the current problems are because Eurosport HQ is flooded!


That won't be a flood of praise for their quality of service


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

the_mikey said:


> That won't be a flood of praise for their quality of service


Flood of complaints, more like! I'm sure that they had flooding problems a couple of months back ...

When I tried logging in to the Eurosport Player just now, it told me that another user is logged in to my account and logged me out again! I just changed my password, even though I doubt that the error message was correct! Ha - I was right - it logged me out again!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2013)

I was looking forward to watching the cycling that was on at Ryedale last weekend that I missed because of the crap weather, needless to say I wont be renewing my subscription next time  have left them a message on their twitter page.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Flood of complaints, more like! I'm sure that they had flooding problems a couple of months back ...
> 
> When I tried logging in to the Eurosport Player just now, it told me that another user is logged in to my account and logged me out again! I just changed my password, even though I doubt that the error message was correct! Ha - I was right - it logged me out again!


 

Did the exact same thing to me as well.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Did the exact same thing to me as well.


I don't know whether I can be bothered, but I half feel like demanding some free months of subscription to make up for the crappy service on and off this year!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know whether I can be bothered, but I half feel like demanding some free months of subscription to make up for the crappy service on and off this year!


 

It started working again earlier but the sound was all messed up on the channel I wanted to watch.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> It started working again earlier but the sound was all messed up on the channel I wanted to watch.


Yep ... Login working again. Picture working again with garbled sound on British Eurosport. Picture and sound okay on BE 2.


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Mar 2016)

Having read the various reviews on the Eurosport player I was concerned about forking out for it. However, I bit the bullet and I must say I am delighted. Over the past few days I have had a glut of road and track as the season kicks in big style. I have the app on a giant smart TV (owned by my landlord in the furnished flat) and all-in-all it has been excellent (less the unpredictable start times). Well happy


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2016)

PaddyMcc said:


> Having read the various reviews on the Eurosport player I was concerned about forking out for it. However, I bit the bullet and I must say I am delighted. Over the past few days I have had a glut of road and track as the season kicks in big style. I have the app on a giant smart TV (owned by my landlord in the furnished flat) and all-in-all it has been excellent (less the unpredictable start times). Well happy


_Finally_ it seems to be fine on all of the old platforms for me now - laptop, phone and tablet - which is slightly annoying because I have the app on my new smart tv so I don't use those platforms any more! I am about to watch stage 2 of Paris-Nice on the TV - good, innit!


----------



## al-fresco (18 Mar 2016)

Milan Sanremo tomorrow - can't hold out any longer. £6.99 per month is half the price of Cycling Weekly. Damn you ColinJ!


----------



## al-fresco (21 Mar 2016)

Ok, watched Milan Sanremo. Twice. Hooked.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2016)

The next couple of months on Eurosport will feature some really great racing! 

Volta a Catalunya started today. I'll catch up on that tonight.

I usually check to see what is coming up HERE.

These days, most of the big races are also available 'On Demand' for a week, starting a few hours after the live streaming.


----------



## MichaelO (7 Jul 2017)

Anyone know if the app still works if you are outside the UK (I'm aware that other apps don't allow you to stream when not in UK). There's a 7 day free trial through Amazon Prime - means I'd be able to keep up with TDF while we're away


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2017)

MichaelO said:


> Anyone know if the app still works if you are outside the UK (I'm aware that other apps don't allow you to stream when not in UK). There's a 7 day free trial through Amazon Prime - means I'd be able to keep up with TDF while we're away


Yes it does pal.

I've used it in a few European countries. Rather oddly, whilst in Spain I was getting HD coverage.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2017)

The Eurosport Player app on my Samsung Smart TV no longer works and will not be fixed. The app no longer works on my old tablet either (it has creaky old Android Ice Cream Sandwich o/s). The latest version of the app does however work extremely well on my HTC One M8 phone (Android Marshmallow). When in bed or travelling I watch coverage on the phone. If I am sat in front of the TV I cast the picture over to the big screen. I am very happy with the Player app now after a few years when it didn't work properly.

I actually watch the ITV4 coverage when available, but use Eurosport Player when it isn't.


----------



## MichaelO (8 Jul 2017)

400bhp said:


> Yes it does pal.
> 
> I've used it in a few European countries. Rather oddly, whilst in Spain I was getting HD coverage.


Appears that the offer through Amazon means you play it via the Amazon app, which is restricted by country. Might just have to pay for a months subscription for the actual Eurosport app.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

Q: How long are stages of Grand Tours available for on demand? I might be away without Internet access for the final week of the Giro and would like to be able to catch up when I get back. I would be missing Sat - Fri but able to start catching up on the final Sat night.

I thought that all of the stages might stay up until a couple of weeks after a race finishes but I just checked and some stages of the recent Tour of the Alps have already been taken down. I suppose if they stay up for a week then I would be ok because I could binge watch 2 or 3 stages as soon as I got home.


----------

